# 52 8N running rough



## chrisbrooks4753

Hi folks - got my grandfather's 52 8N, 12v converted, and it's running a bit rough: starts ok, as long as it's out of the wet, idles somewhat ok, but when I put it in gear and disengage the clutch it stops and spurts until, I think, the governor kicks in to get it going. Replaced plugs, gas is running fine into the carb, but I'm wondering if it's points/electrical or gas flow/air mixture. Thanks for your advice - can't work my little five acre pieceOdirt without it!........chris


----------



## stephenscity

Could be any of the above. Did it run OK before you did the conversion? Did you change the coil to 12V? When you did the conv. did you go neg grd? If you left the 6V coil on (not a good idea in my mind) did you swap the wires? Just a couple thoughts but I would really try first going over all the wiring etc before I did too much else if it was and I assume it was running ok before the conv.
If the wet is affecting it I would check the dizzy cap and make sure no cracks or that moisture is getting in.


----------



## chrisbrooks4753

Thanks Mike! The 12v conversion was done years ago with no problems since, but I will check that coil. Sorry for being such a newbie, but what's a dizzy cap? If there was a moisture problem wouldn't that affect the idle and performance all around rather than when letting off clutch and moving forward - which is when it sputters? Thanks for your expert advice!


----------



## stephenscity

No I'm sorry Dizzy is distributor. This could be so many things. I would start though eleminating anything elec. especially since you mentioned dampness. Check all your wiring to make sure you have nothing shorting out and that all your plug wires are ok. Go out when it is dark and start her up and make sure your not seeing a light show. Just an old trick I use. Not very scientific but sometimes will help. It also could be as simple as a bad plug when you put it under load fouling. I would really say though systematically just start eliminating thing by making sure it is not something. Have you cleaned your fuel screens? There should be 3. Large one at the bowel at the tank,fuel line as it leaves the bowel and one at the elbow at the Carb. Good luck!!


----------



## st3gamefarm

My 2N wants to act that way when it's cold. 
A couple chokin's as I'm first starting off, and it's fine from there.
When warm, no worries. But I think my Gov. is a bit gummy, and has to warm up before it starts workin' proper.


----------

